# NEW YORK | 740 8th Avenue | 325m | 1067ft | 52 fl | U/C



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

*NYCityBoy* on the YIMBY forums

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The portion of this site that BP and Related are selling Extell has 1m sf of air rights. I don't know how much more sf Extell has on its adjacent parcels, but a 1m sf+ residential/hotel tower should be very tall. I'm guessing around 280m. (If this were a nicer area, it would be much taller than that.)

I speculate that this tower will house retail, a hotel of about 500 rooms, high-end rentals, and condos at the top.


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

This sure is a skimpy thread... Sources?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

The NYT reported over the weekend that Related is selling Extell its site at 740 8th and that Extell owns adjacent parcels. Related had planned a 1m sf tower at that site before the crash. Google 740 8th.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://therealdeal.com/blog/2013/06/05/one-hudson-yards-property-swap-deal-between-related-and-extell-in-contract/']One Hudson Yards property swap deal between Related and Extell in contract[/URL]*



> A property swap deal between the Related Companies and Extell Development on Manhattan’s West Side is now in contract, the New York Post reported.
> 
> *As part of the deal, Related will give Extell a site it owns with Boston Properties on Eighth Avenue and West 45th Street* and some cash on top in exchange for Gary Barnett’s 56-story, 1.7 million-square-foot office tower 1 Hudson Yards, located on 11th Avenue at 34th Street. The deal will allow Related to move forward on construction of its towers and retail podium at the Hudson Yards megaproject .


Expect this development proposal to be enlarged by new owner Extell. :cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

That's true Related's site, in and of itself, has 1m square feet. That's enough to build a very tall hotel/condo. This should be at least 260m and could be well over 300. The area is subpar, which would detract from building a mega tower.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

RobertWalpole said:


> The area is subpar, which would detract from building a mega tower.


Agreed. Area not the greatest but this site should hopefully be a nice little game changer in the area. Not sure what is the fascintation for Gary really wanting this site instead of one hudson yards but i'm sure it will be nice.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

RobertWalpole said:


> That's true Related's site, in and of itself, has 1m square feet. That's enough to build a very tall hotel/condo. This should be at least 260m and could be well over 300. The area is subpar, which would detract from building a mega tower.


very cool news :cheers:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Agreed, sounds good :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Hopefully Extell is not just going to sit on it for a while. I guess the whole project still has to start from scratch?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

The empty lot is the portion of the site that Extell just acquired from Related. I assume that at a minimum, Extell also owns the small buildings to the south and probably the parking garage to the east.









Google Screenshot by NYG


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*Record air-rights sale in theater district just the beginning*
http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/real-estate/2014/05/8544770/record-air-rights-sale-theater-district-just-beginning



> A major potential project in the theater district that needs to rely on air rights is at 740 Eighth Avenue. It was being put together years ago by Boston Properties and Related Companies before stalling out during the recession. But it is now in the hands of Extell Development. Boston and Related had plans to by air rights from from several theaters, and Extell is likely working to finish those deals.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*The Plot Thickens: Will A ‘New’ Shubert Theater Tower Over Broadway?*
http://deadline.com/2014/08/the-plot-thickens-will-a-new-shubert-theater-tower-over-broadway-825192/












> Since everyone is dousing everyone else these dog days with buckets of ice to raise money for ALS research, I offer a challenge of my own to The New York Post‘s Michael Riedel: Meet me at Bar Centrale the day after Labor Day 2019. If, five years from now, there’s a new, 1,500-seat Broadway theater around the corner on Eighth Avenue between 45th and 46th streets, you can douse me with a bucket of ice and I’ll write a $100 check to the Shubert Foundation. And if it’s a Shubert theater, I’ll make it $200.














> If, however, there’s no theater in the luxury apartment tower Gary “One57″ Barnett’s Extell Corp is planning for that site, you have to write a check for $200 to my favorite charity, Greater Education, Rehabilitation And Recreation for Dropouts (you can just use the initials).
> 
> *Shubert, as we know, owns valuable land and even more valuable air rights in the Theater District, and Broadway’s biggest landlord has been doing some heavy horse trading recently, exchanging oxygen for dollars and planning a takeover of a five-theater off-Broadway complex on 50th Street west of Eighth Avenue. But a new Broadway theater, at a cost of $150 million?* Ehhhh, I don’t think so. Neither does the powerful Community Board 5, which controls building plans in the area and has received no paperwork for any such project at 740 Eighth Ave.














> The site we’re talking about, which currently hosts a crafts market and a parking lot, originally was put together by real estate giant Related Companies, owned by Stephen Ross. But Barnett held the rights to a key chunk of the land where Related is building the Hudson Yards mixed-use development site that’s roughly the size of Rhode Island. So Related and Extell negotiated a land swap. *Now Barnett reputedly is planning another super-skyscraper along the lines of One57*, the billionaires-only tower that casts a sunrise shadow from 57th and 7th to the Delaware Water Gap.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee there will be no free-standing new theater on that site. So, will Barnett’s 740 Eighth Avenue project include a Broadway theater? He didn’t respond to several requests for confirmation. When I asked Shubert Chairman Philip J. Smith, he laughed and said, “No comment.” But there are a number of obstacles besides common sense that make a new theater seem unlikely. The site has one piece that, so far, neither Barnett nor the Shuberts has gotten hold of: the ancient, family-owned bistro Pergola Des Artistes, whose proprietors have shown no inclination to sell. A new Broadway theater would be saddled with the same insane operating costs as the rest of the Street.
> 
> ...


----------



## vian11 (Aug 27, 2014)

thats some important information out here


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Only in NY! Another supertall!!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

Passed by it this am. Right now its just a flea market in its place. This actually has a really nice sized lot for a supertall residential.


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Perhaps there will be a large podium with a sleek tower above? Or perhaps set backs and a design language much like One57 also?

I can imagine with this being near Times Square, that they'd definitely want to have the title of being the tallest in that area


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

This is exciting (potential) news! The Times Square area has been defined for the last decade or so by that cool trio of LED-lit spires, but I'd heartily welcome a roof height supertall to the area to balance things out.

One question though: I realize the area around Times Square is very valuable, but is it actually all that _desirable_, particularly for ultraluxury buyers? I dare say it isn't (although the chaos around Times Square is probably less aggravating from a thousand feet up). Is the assumption that buyers aren't likely to spend much time in these homes?


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*The Site*


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Well, if this is indeed going to be anything like One57 then half the units will be vacant investment properties owned by sketchy LLC's.

But hey, for those that will end up actually living there, there is something to be said for living mere feet away from broadway theatres.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's face it. IMO If you can afford to live in a luxury tower like One57, you're über wealthy. The super rich have the means to have multiple residences to call home all depending what their mood is in that particular month.You are not going to have a good portion of full time residents living in these types of buildings to begin with.

In fact, You don't even have to live on these types of buildings to have neighbors that you may see once in a blue moon. Where I live in the UES it's the same way. A large swath of this neighborhood can seem like a ghost town at certain times of the year. I have neighbors I don't see for weeks at a time or even sometime for months in my building. So if it happens in the Upper East Side, you can be sure it will happen in billionaires row. People with that kind of wealth can choose to be in NY for the summer and holidays & be in LA, Miami or wherever for the rest of the year. I so wish I could do this and in fact I'm going to a bodega and I'm buying me some lotto tickets!! You gotta play to win. 

Also, if you are earning your money here in NY, tax wise it would be beneficial to spend the majority of your time to call home in a low/ no income tax state like Florida so you don't have to donate a good chunk of your hard earned dollars to Uncle Sam. Now you can buy your lambo or whatever with the money you just saved!!!! 

Many uber wealthy New Yorkers who earns their dollars in NY, makes Florida their primary residence. Remember, to have a primary residence you must prove that you physically live there for more than 6 mo of the year. (All depending in what state you live)

If you're über wealthy from out of state or from another country wanting a home in NYC, it's probably best that you keep cont making your gazillions wherever you made it and keep your primary home wherever it is than making NYC your primary residence.

But whatever the case... When the uber wealthy is in town, they employ people & spend their dollars and contribute to the local economy so bring them on.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

bodegavendetta said:


> Well, if this is indeed going to be anything like One57 then half the units will be vacant investment properties owned by sketchy LLC's.
> 
> But hey, for those that will end up actually living there, there is something to be said for living mere feet away from broadway theatres.


Most real estate price discovery only happens by the third owner so..._whatevs._


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

Call me bitter, but that little market is much more valuable for the city then a new skyscraper...

(yes, i do like the tall buildings and architecture in general, thats why i'm here  )


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

The market will likely move to a new spot. 

I too think little markets like that are invaluable to the city, but the Times Square area isn't really known or frankly suited for little charms like that anyway.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*New Times Square mega tower one step closer to becoming reality

Gary Barnett's Extell Development acquires key piece in 45th St. assemblage for $46M*
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/real-estate/new-times-square-mega-tower-closer-reality-article-1.2043630



> *Developer to the 1% Gary Barnett is one step closer to bringing another monolithic tower to Midtown.*
> 
> His company, *Extell Development, has closed on the purchase of a 52,000-square-foot parking facility at 251 W. 45th St. for $45.78 million*, according to public records. The garage can be razed and combined with an adjacent empty lot already owned by Extell *to make way for a skyline altering building.*
> 
> ...











The parking lot is one of several key pieces in a larger assemblage



> He acquired a key part of the site last year in an unconventional property swap deal with real estate giant the Related Companies, which swapped it for another piece of land in the Hudson Yards area on the west side.
> 
> Since then, *Barnett has been hungrily buying up air rights from theaters in the neighborhood in order to make his tower even taller.*
> 
> Barnett did not respond to a request for comment on his plans for the building.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Naughty developer. I hope he takes this one to the Moon!


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow!  Another 400m+ tower or even a skyline altering 500m+ behemoth? That would be epic! :eek2:
Barnett is still the man.

EDIT: Barnett should use Gensler's Seattle design and make it 1,600ft:










:drool:


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

I wonder what Barnett will do here. Clearly, part of this will be a hotel. There also could be a large rental portion. He potentially could have condos at the top. This is obviously not a luxury residential area, but I'd bet very high condos would sell at $2k sf, which is not high by NY standards, but it's still WAY more than the most upscale condos sell for in Chi, for example. Some Buyers might want to be in Times Sq.

On the other hand, Barnett also could build a 200m-250m tower with an enormous retail component.

I assume that the article merely speculated about the "tallest tower" point.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

anything in the 150-200m range could be skyline altering to the west of Times Square. I think it goes without saying that this will not be taller than 225 w 57th. It would be interesting to see an actual supertall on this side of midtown though. Anything to the west of Times Square is <250m roof height.


Panorama of Midtown Manhattan Skyline during Cruise Departure by CrapulePHL, on Flickr


----------



## Skylimitone (Mar 17, 2007)

That's a Big site. Bigger than the Nordstrom site but will it be as tall?


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

How many square feet does Extell have now?


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

bodegavendetta said:


> Well, if this is indeed going to be anything like One57 then half the units will be vacant investment properties owned by sketchy LLC's.
> 
> But hey, for those that will end up actually living there, there is something to be said for living mere feet away from broadway theatres.


as long as these guys pay cash - nothing is really wrong with their investments. after all - it seems like American economy is going up and people around the world have no other place to invest their money as safe and sound as NYC can provide. besides, with all due respect - some of these places along 8th avenue - are pure slums. dirty, dusty, totally lost in the middle of it. I tried to walk down 8th avenue from 59th street and I tell you if it was up to me - half of the avenue should be raised and cleared for new skyscrapers, possibly supertall construction. it is literally nothing worth saving there sometimes on the whole city block.

I am very conscious about the old buildings in NYC. Especially ones that has something of an architectural value, design and interiors. But in this place there is literally nothing worthy.


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

desertpunk said:


> Naughty developer. I hope he takes this one to the Moon!


As long as he will not become another Trump - god bless him and his naughtiness. :cheers1:


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

The site today.










Bonus shot


----------



## pavelny (Jan 7, 2015)

Beautiful development, I love NYC, I´ve always admired this city, congrats newyorkers. NY is the capital of the new world.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Waiting for Godot!

Today









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8668/16639133072_11a2bf285a_b.jpg[/IM

[IMG]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8622/16638709021_ddafd10f52_b.jpg









The Music Box Theatre next door.


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Gary Barnett-owned Manhattan site may be home to the Northeast's inaugural Hard Rock Hotel*
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160603/REAL_ESTATE/160609950/gary-barnett-owned-manhattan-site-may-be-home-to-the-northeasts



> Could a site owned by Gary Barnett's Extell Development Co. be the home of New York's first Hard Rock Hotel?
> 
> *Barnett has assembled several parcels on the west side of Eighth Avenue between West 45th and 46th streets, including a garage he purchased last summer for nearly $46 million, to create a development site that can accommodate a soaring tower.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeesfan1000 (Aug 11, 2010)

The parking garage is coming down. Demo is underway.


----------



## yankeesfan1000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Garage is gone, didn't see any equipment on site though :


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

first activity in quite some time. Demo permits filed for 726 Eighth and 269 W 45th.

http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/J...id=2&passjobnumber=123871480&passdocnumber=01

http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/J...id=2&passjobnumber=123871471&passdocnumber=01


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*---*



> *RB Systems envisions super-slender cylindrical skyscraper for New York*
> 
> Design studio RB Systems is following the trend for super-slender towers in New York with a speculative proposal for a 400-metre skyscraper in Midtown Manhattan, which would be supported by spiralling steel cables rather than columns.
> 
> ...




















































































































































































































































































> SOURCE: https://www.dezeen.com/2018/03/06/r...cal-skyscraper-265-west-45th-street-new-york/​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Possible Supertall In The Works As Extell Files Demolition Permits For 724-726 Eighth Avenue, In Midtown West*



> Extell, the developer behind some of the most prominent projects in New York City such as Central Park Tower, One57, Brooklyn Point, and One Manhattan Square, recently filed demolition permits for two four-story structures at 724 and 726 Eighth Avenue. Located at the busy corner of West 45th Street and Eighth Avenue, the block-wide development stirred interest in early 2018 when a concept proposal was release. YIMBY last reported on the Midtown West site when it was addressed as 265 West 45th Street.
> 
> Both buildings are now vacant, while a couple of small businesses to the north are still operating.
> 
> ...
































>





> The involvement of Extell, with its history of building large skyscrapers, suggests a strong likelihood that a supertall will eventually rise from the site. While the tentative use has not been confirmed, the previous concepts for the site suggest an office supertall is a decent guess for the eventual occupant.
> 
> The A, C, and E trains and the buses at the Port Authority Bus Terminal are a short walking distance to the south. There are also connections to the 1, 2, 3, 7, N, Q, R, W, and shuttle to Grand Central via 42nd Street-Port Authority Bus Terminal. The heart of Times Square is to the east, while a plethora of dining, retail, nightlife, theaters, and other entertainment options surround 724-726 Eighth Avenue.
> 
> A start date to the demolition and completion of the project has not been announced yet.





> SOURCE: https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/0...or-724-726-eighth-avenue-in-midtown-west.html​


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The thing in the first post really doesn't strike me as something Extell would build, they'll go for something I'll politely call "subtle", as in probably some form of box. 

Still an interesting thought experiment by a design studio, people are still trying to think about how to design something that is unlike any existing building, which in principle is comforting to know.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't know what to think about this. Can't decide if it looks awesome or terrible.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

it's an older vision (last year), and with the size of the assemblage, I doubt that much floor space will go without use. We'll see. Extell is tight lipped on its current outstanding projects here and in the Diamond District. I doubt Gary would build more condos to self-compete with 225 and 157 w 57th. If it rises before the other towers sell out, it will likely be offices or hotel. Maybe mixed use with apartments.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

some permit activity, so maybe we'll hear more about this soon. YIMBY is still under the impression this might be a supertall.









Permits Filed for 264 West 46th Street in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


New York YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to new development, covering construction and real estate from a pro-growth perspective.



newyorkyimby.com







> Permits have been filed for a ten-story commercial building at 264 West 46th Street in Midtown, Manhattan. The lot also addressed as 740 Eighth Avenue, is located at the intersection of Eighth Avenue and West 46th Street, and has been speculated to be the site of a supertall.
> [...]
> The proposed 164-foot-tall development will likely be the podium for a future supertall, yielding 303,365 square feet, with 194,552 square feet designated for commercial space. The steel-based structure will also have a cellar, two sub-cellars, and two penthouses. Additional permits are expected to be filed.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ I wouldn't bet on it, but I hope it will be.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

droneriot said:


> The thing in the first post really doesn't strike me as something Extell would build, they'll go for something I'll politely call "subtle", as in probably some form of box.
> 
> Still an interesting thought experiment by a design studio, people are still trying to think about how to design something that is unlike any existing building, which in principle is comforting to know.


I AGREE, this fellow Banet is such a dull boy. He has as much interest in design as a fishmonger has in smelling nice. They build boxes and IKEA shelving units (Brooklyn Point)!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this is an odd one. A supertall with 40 floors



http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/JobsQueryByNumberServlet?requestid=2&passjobnumber=121208326&passdocnumber=01


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

DiogoBaptista said:


> SNIP​


i know it is an old design, but this is the first time i saw it and it's really gorgeous, DANG, what could have been.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

btw, the property swap noted on the first page is what led to 55 Hudson Yards. Back when Extell owned that property they planned a supertall building they called the World Product Center. So basically, Extell swapped one supertall site for a new one, though Related only built 55 HY to 780ft.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Post covid, NYC still has plenty of supertall prospects lined up. This is just one of them. This tower will command some serious skyline real estate on the West Side near times square.









Extell Assembles Times Square Development Site With $82M Purchase


Extell Development’s Gary Barnett is spending $82 million to assemble a through-block development site in Times Square.




commercialobserver.com







> Extell purchased two parcels last month at 738 and 740 Eighth Avenue for $31 million. Then it spent $51 million on 330,793 square feet of development rights from several adjacent parcels on the block of Eighth Avenue between West 45th and West 46th streets, according to public records.





> There are only three buildings along this block of Eighth Avenue that Extell doesn’t control. The three small properties — which are home to an Irish pub, a gift shop, an Italian restaurant and a handful of apartments — will apparently remain as Extell develops the rest.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

permits updated to a less ludicrous 51 floors...



http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/JobsQueryByNumberServlet?requestid=2&passjobnumber=121208326&passdocnumber=01


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

This tower is going to have a observation deck structure on top of it.


















credit : NYguy


----------



## WillBuild (Aug 11, 2010)

At some point the ESB observation deck was worth about half the building and responsible for almost all profits [nytimes, barron's].

With the glut of increasingly gimmicky new observation decks, the pie is getting to be sliced thin. I wonder whether we've already reached peak. Hopefully before Macklowe ever gets money for the tackiest eyesore planned.

At least these spaces can always be de-tackified and converted to nice restaurants.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I’d expect something like this to come from China, but New York? Seriously? I know NYC is like the king of spires, but THIS “spire” takes up nearly half its height so it isn’t even a skyscraper at this point! According to CTBUH:

To be considered a building, at least 50 percent of its height must be occupiable. Telecommunications or observation towers that do not meet the 50 percent threshold are not eligible for inclusion on CTBUH’s “Tallest” lists.



Tall Building Criteria – CTBUH


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I’d expect something like this to come from China, but New York? Seriously? I know NYC is like the king of spires, but THIS “spire” takes up nearly half its height so it isn’t even a skyscraper at this point! According to CTBUH:
> 
> To be considered a building, at least 50 percent of its height must be occupiable. Telecommunications or observation towers that do not meet the 50 percent threshold are not eligible for inclusion on CTBUH’s “Tallest” lists.
> 
> ...


Or supertall* to be more accurate and specific. MOUTH,yeah if that's officially true then sure that would be pitiful,yeah..indeed..😔🙄👍


----------



## rgarrison (Sep 11, 2007)

From my 3d model.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Weirdly interesting.Hmm?...I dislike it at the same time liking it,too...lol..Well,let's wait and see for the official facade look (and,of course the facade quality,i.e facade materials, too..which it's in fact what NYC or US does best for their top modern architecture,though. Like with certainity..Hmm,yeah like Japan and other western countries also are..lol..)...
Anyways, let's wait and see for the official render-results of it to finally conclude or estimate it fully.Yeah..😉👍


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

that massing looks ugly as hell, oh boy, what a disaster of a design choice.


----------



## jiggawhat? (Nov 12, 2004)

NY - DONT let this happen.


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

What the heck is this? 😨


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks like a huge middle finger...


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

This looks like a giant Tombstone.








source


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

horrible design choice indeed


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

A huge nut and bolt.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure its a preliminary design


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

Tower Fifth look magnificent next to this trash


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

a historical precedent for this sort of building program was an alternate design for the 1960 270 Park. This vision had a gigantic mast that would have reached over 1500ft. Looks like it had elevators that would transport people to a viewing platform. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192389547323080707


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m so glad we’re getting the current 270 PA and not this thing, but admittedly it looks a whole lot better than 740… TOO BETTER


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

An antenna taller than the whole building indeed.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Munwon said:


> I'm pretty sure its a preliminary design


Yeah, has to be. In fact I can't recall any square observation towers and I don't know if there are any, because the wind would wreak complete havoc on it. That alone convinces me there will be an actual design for it in the future.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Credit : NYguy


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Gave it a final dubious laugh-emoji, BUT still a "hmm" to all of it?🤔🙃
..Because It COULD most likely end up being satisfying and acceptable in general at the end of the day, though. I just can't give myself to officially conclude it how it's to me in general for the time being.Just can't..yeah...😌😉👍✌


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

I appreciate the uniqueness


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Ecopolisia said:


> Gave it a final dubious laugh-emoji, BUT still a "hmm" to all of it?🤔🙃
> ..Because It COULD most likely end up being satisfying and acceptable in general at the end of the day, though. I just can't give myself to officially conclude it how it's to me in general for the time being.Just can't..yeah...😌😉👍✌


yeah i think the only thing that can save it for me is extremely clever cladding choices, but with new york designs having had fake windows on facades in the past i have some low expectations for this building.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

KillerZavatar said:


> yeah i think the only thing that can save it for me is extremely clever cladding choices, but with new york designs having had fake windows on facades in the past i have some low expectations for this building.


Yeah,probably. But,I suppose the likelihood of the overall cladding of the facades for this supertall to make it actually ((at least)) satisfying(fake or not) for such attitude of that height it has is actually higher than one could imagine, as we have witnessed for its other now completed top modern skyscrapers and supertalls in NYC.

Even the facades of the city's high-rises and mid-rises have gorgeous facade quality on average. IT'S just that what NYC (and,other cities in US or western world, incl. Japan, for that matter) are well known for and do it spot on(IF they really wanted to and not end up having a much cheaper bare concrete dull wall/"facade"...But,I suppose not for such heights at the end of the day..),but regarding the designs for buildings in NYC on average, then not not much.Yeah.🙃✌👍


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

The design is giving me nightmares.


----------



## Maurus (Oct 14, 2021)

It's got a real bowling pin aesthetic going it seems...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks like a microphone  😁


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Did they just recycle the Isozaki proposal for the supertall in Nanjing?
















HIDEOUS


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Hideous to us will be awe inspiring to some kid in Kansas visiting New York City for the first time staying in a Times Square hotel with a super tall drop tower ride that faces every architectural type of skyscrapers


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Daniiif said:


> Did they just recycle the Isozaki proposal for the supertall in Nanjing?
> View attachment 4298073
> 
> View attachment 4298074
> ...


Well,this certainly a way worse version of that one in NYC in any ways.I'm not gonna lie..Not that comparable, though..I'm just saying..This one particularly should most definitely be part of their nationwide ban. If I could I would suggest it immediately and implemented quicker than a blow of wind..Lol....🤔🙄🙄😅


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

photo by Nyguy on SSP. Foundation piles in the ground. Guess they have a gneiss amount of bedrock near ground level in this area.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Daniiif said:


> Did they just recycle the Isozaki proposal for the supertall in Nanjing?
> HIDEOUS


did you mean this? 😁 😁 😁


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

It's in spitting distance of Times Square and very visible from across the Hudson, that's almost as prime as a location can get. The drawings we've seen so far better be misleading and the real design better be spectacular. The location deserves something better than a building that aims to compete with Baku Tower, Batumi Technological University Tower and Jeddah Diamond Tower.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

this might be the most "outstanding" supertall of them all after completed.


----------



## Cristy312 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jesus Christ
This looks like if someone ate the Big Apple and left the core behind


----------

